# I got a block yesterday.....



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

I got a block yesterday here in Little Rock, AR and they pulled in 15-20 new Prime Vans.....Flex drivers are getting phased out


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hidden Leaf Shinobi said:


> I got a block yesterday here in Little Rock, AR and they pulled in 15-20 new Prime Vans.....Flex drivers are getting phased out


there will always be need for Flex drivers at least in my area. The Prime Van's can only deliver so much


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

Amazon doesn't care about anyone lol.. they will go with anyone that delivers the packages for less money.. flex is the last resort if there no more white vans


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

soypana said:


> they will go with anyone that delivers the packages for less money.


And that would be flex. They are the cheapest option, but flex can only deliver so much.


----------



## Mthawkins (Apr 20, 2015)

My warehouse deliveries to multiple cities and towns


----------

